# Ross County Fire Department Provided Use of Fire Protection Equipment Through ODNR



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The Harrison Township Volunteer Fire Department of Ross County will receive a 1986 Chevrolet four-wheel drive pickup truck through the ODNR, Division of Forestry.More...

More...


----------

